
Bing Maps Make the Revived *Flight Simulator* Eerily Realistic - tixo
https://www.wired.com/story/microsoft-flight-simulator-2020/
======
keyP
I'm not a Flight Sim player but the technology and potential of this is huge.
I'm not registered with Wired so I can't see the article but I assume this is
the video in question
[https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForceUK/status/12116170578900951...](https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForceUK/status/1211617057890095104)

